

Did GeekList spam GitHub users? - bronson

https://plus.google.com/100367677260739454957/posts/KeBWpbRF3Na<p>GeekList claims it was a failed mail merge: https://twitter.com/gklst/status/281360156359536641
======
wendall911
Just checking my email now. I got spammed as well. They certainly scraped
emails from GitHub.

